# Foote Dam Bound



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Chrome hunting


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

cowboy48098 said:


> Chrome hunting


With this wind I would think you have a good chance.Good Fishing.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

It's been done before. Not likely, but you never know _what_ will show up _when_.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

cowboy48098 said:


> Chrome hunting


Good day to walk out to the north pier...lol


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Good day to walk out to the north pier...lol


Take a blanket and the sun tan lotion?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Ralph Smith said:


> Good day to walk out to the north pier...lol


If you could even see it! Buddies got 5 steelies and 4 kings today. Steelies were a bit larger than skips...3-4lbers. Both kings were males. There were 12 salmon landed on another trib. They're seeing a lot of clipped fish I guess.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> If you could even see it! Buddies got 5 steelies and 4 kings today. Steelies were a bit larger than skips...3-4lbers. Both kings were males. There were 12 salmon landed on another trib. They're seeing a lot of clipped fish I guess.


Nice, thanks for info. The last plant was in 2011 I believe, so that would make sense. Would have to go back and look.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ralph Smith said:


> Good day to walk out to the north pier...lol


Yeah right!!!! I'm 0/2 today, but a couple guys landed some across from me west of meat hole. Good thing I broght my binocs because it looked like thundersticks. Looks like cranks are working up river. Plan on fishing Eagle Island and west tommorrow.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahhhhh, the hell with it. Hitting South pier up in AM after breakfast.


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

That was me and my buddy west of the meathole. Landed one hen king eggs still intact and a few tasty skippers. Had hits on just about anything we threw but they were liking the cranks. Had some nibbles on spawn but no takers. Fish were holding in the deeper runs still.


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is a pic of the king by buddy caught


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

riflerivertroutchaser said:


> Here is a pic of the king by buddy caught


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

I went 3 for 8 all weekend. Fish are in the holes.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice Job on the fish.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

What were you running? Spinners plugs skein?


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Cranks and bags for me


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Westsidesfury said:


> What were you running? Spinners plugs skein?


Matzo cranks. For some reason they wouldn't hit any other brands I threw at them.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

riflerivertroutchaser said:


> Cranks and bags for me


Hey you guys were right across the river from me.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Coming up Wednesday to get all the remaining fish Wednesday season is over with fellers


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

friZZleFry419 said:


> Coming up Wednesday to get all the remaining fish Wednesday season is over with fellers


Your welcome to the rest. I let mine go. I got enough Salmon from the West side this year. Heading back up 1st week of November to try my luck at Chromes. Since there are not in their yet. At least not many.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

No typos in that post! I do love the city of Ann Arbor but never seen any coho in the Huron. Just nasty carp and hippies everywhere!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> No typos in that post! I do love the city of Ann Arbor but never seen any coho in the Huron. Just nasty carp and hippies everywhere!


Well let's see, there are old hippies still hanging around - you got that right. As far as the Huron goes there are some very good fishing opportunities if you know where to go but I will give you that in Ann Arbor proper is not the best of those options! But again you are right that there aren't any Coho in the Huron, that's for sure. Nice Fish regardless of who you are cheering for this Saturday!! Besides, my son in-law is an MSU grad so I hear the Green talk all the time. Keep on fishing and keep on posting pics. Especially for those of us who can't get up that way to take advantage of those Fall Coho!


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ehhhhhh, go Dodgers.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Found a nice pod of Coho today on the Red Cedar, right in East Lansing. Nice little break from midterm exams.
> 
> Favorite time of the year coming up, rutting bucks and silver fish.
> 
> ...


Did u hold the rod upside down when you catches it?


----------

